

The New Color - jckt
http://thenewcolor.net/

======
jedmeyers
It would have been nice if they had shown the new color rather than showing
people talking about it. It's like drawing a picture about a new sound that
you have just heard.

~~~
ksherlock
*modern CCD and CMOS image sensors perceive the color as smooth colorless gray noise (also called a low noise)

------
rachelbythebay
Warning: autoplays sound.

